# Officially moving beginning of Jan!



## Wayne-UK (Nov 2, 2009)

Furniture's being collected on monday, sign lease in 2 weeks time and move there 3rd of Jan. Near Glyfada.

Found a place that shows football and has good food - so the essentials are covered 

Just need to learn some essential greek words now!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yammis!


----------

